# New in the box, 1920's S-guage set for sale



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/4477315885.html

Thought someone might be interested. It's not mine, just passing it along.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/4477315885.html
> 
> Thought someone might be interested. It's not mine, just passing it along.


Good price.I have my dad's from 1927, still with the original boxes, and it runs great.


----------

